
Show HN: Using Mr. Robot to Map Hackers on Twitter - brianjeffcock
http://www.affinio.com/blog/understanding-the-hacker-culture-that-inspired-mr.-robot
======
brianjeffcock
Hey HN community,

I wanted to share a new process my startup Affinio has developed for finding
niche cultures within social audiences.

As an example, we segmented the followers of Mr. Robot on Twitter and were
able to find a group of security experts/hackers and map the content,
influencers, and sites they cared about most. Dig into the data and let me
know what you think!

Also, If you're a startup (or any business), and want help finding and
targeting a niche audience, let me know or check our site and request a demo.

Thanks for taking the time to check it out, would love to hear your thoughts
or feedback!

Thanks,

Brian

